# HELP! R5 problem... What is this circle please?



## Bert63 (Oct 6, 2020)

R5/100-400L II/1.4X III - straight out of the camera - no PP, just saved a JPG from Lightroom.

If you look at photo 1 (top) there is a circular line that passes through the robin - looks like a white fold line.

In photo 2 (bottom) taken two seconds later from exactly the same location, there doesn't seem to be any line present.

Any idea what this could be?

I have a series similar to the top photo and all have the line.

I have a series similar to the bottom photo and all look fine (unless I just can't see the line..

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

I love this freaking camera OMFGBBQ.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 6, 2020)

Silk of a spider?


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Oct 6, 2020)

Is the first series all in the same location? It looks like it could simply be a cobweb running down through the picture to me - not the case of course if it occurs in other shots with different views. (PS: why does your title say "circle"?


----------



## Joules (Oct 6, 2020)

Also looks like a piece of spider string in the breeze to me.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah looks like spider web - I was looking for a circle


----------



## Bishop80 (Oct 6, 2020)

I agree - based on size and the way it curves (circles?), that will be a spider's silk. You can see it continue above the Robin's beak and across the twig above.
But please post another example.


----------



## zim (Oct 6, 2020)

I reckon the spider is in its gob


----------



## zim (Oct 7, 2020)

You can see more of it in the top left corner. 
In fairness the line through the bird is so thin and sharp I'd probably freak with a new camera too. In the old days I'd have been looking for a scratch on the emulsion!
A swift heal brush would fix.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks guys - in a few of the other pictures it is really more pronounced than this shot and these were the first pictures of "something" that I took with the R5.

I'll admit - I was in a panic, but upon further review and after reading your sage advice and opinions I'm convinced that it is, indeed, a spider's web.

The combination of fog and smoke from the wildfires made the light really weird so I was initially wondering if I was getting some kind of reflection or something on the lens. I knew this was ridiculous but it was the straw I was grasping at the time.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH and likes all around. I love this place.

- My cherished DxO won't open the RAW files from the R5 yet so blipping through to see what I got was already a PITA. I had a heated exchange with DxO about that yesterday as well so that didn't help my mood much either. The tech support guy told me that R5 support was "on the roadmap" and I told him he needed to move it "off the roadmap" and into the "fast lane" like yesterday and things degraded from there. He talked about it being a precise process and a bunch of other blah-blah-blah and I pointed out that they just released a new 'paid' update to DxO so maybe their priorities needed realignment... 

He said he had no estimate when support would be available and I asked if it was going to be so long that I should go buy a competing product while I waited for DxO to catch up with the segment leaders. Probably not my best moment but I thought my camera was busted so I get a mulligan.

Because I had the other robin pictures that looked fine I decided that I would take more shots with and without the extender to see if I could duplicate the problem. My lovely wife decided that she would pack us a lunch and take us on a ride around the back roads of our little Island to see what we could see and off we went. Here's just a few random thoughts to help bleed off some of the excitement of having this new camera because today we're completely fogged in again and it will be crap for the rest of the day. One of the few disadvantages of living on an Island in the fall in the Pacific Northwest.

- Not only could I not duplicate the problem again yesterday, I was able to take enough pictures in enough situations to determine that shooting with the R5 is like selecting "GOD MODE" in my photography. It is by far the best camera I have ever used. I thought shooting with the 5D4 felt like cheating but this thing is just ridiculous.

- The animal eye auto-focus isn't perfect but it's so close to perfect that I'll excuse the handful of times that it wouldn't do exactly what I wanted it to. Admittedly I was intentionally abusing it to see how good it really is, so the few times it didn't lock on was most certainly a by-product of me pointing it through a web of holly bushes at a hummingbird hiding behind a leaf or something equally impossible.

- BIFs are a joy. My only limitation is the reach of my lens. I like wing blur in my BIFs (YMMV) but I was always reluctant to risk missing the shot completely by using the slower shutter speed to get the desired result. Not anymore. I was shooting seagulls @ 1/640 and my success rate is somewhere in the 95 percent range.

-The only quibble I have so far is an odd one. On my EOS-R I use the control ring adapter for quick ISO adjustments. On the EOS-R it's just a selection in the menu and then you can spin away. On my R5, the same setting requires you to press and hold a button while you spin. No biggie, just a bit odd.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> R5/100-400L II/1.4X III - straight out of the camera - no PP, just saved a JPG from Lightroom.
> 
> If you look at photo 1 (top) there is a circular line that passes through the robin - looks like a white fold line.
> 
> ...


My guess about the line in the top image is that it is a thread of spider silk. I often find I can see spider threads in photos when taken with top quality glass, and they can appear clearly or disappear based on the angle of view and the amount of sun that happens to hit them at that moment. I can't really imaging it being anything else.

Oh, and by the way, thanks for posting the beautiful photos!


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> On my R5, the same setting requires you to press and hold a button while you spin. No biggie, just a bit odd.


Isn't it possible to customize this? On my R I have the choice to spin the control ring with or without pressing a button.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Thanks guys - in a few of the other pictures it is really more pronounced than this shot and these were the first pictures of "something" that I took with the R5.
> 
> I'll admit - I was in a panic, but upon further review and after reading your sage advice and opinions I'm convinced that it is, indeed, a spider's web.
> 
> ...


Hi Bert - I also have the R5 and use DXO PhotoLab (I love the ease of use and the Prime denoise-ing). I submited the R5 and my various RF lenses in their suggestion places for them to support cameras & lenses, and the last time I did it the message said they planned to have them supported sometime this month! I don't know if it'll happen, but i thought that might "cheer you up" a bit.

By the way, I also use PTGui to create big panoramas, and Affinity Photo to handle such huge (up to giga-pixel) images. Just thought I'd mention it. What other programs do you use?

Best regards!


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 7, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Hi Bert - I also have the R5 and use DXO PhotoLab (I love the ease of use and the Prime denoise-ing). I submited the R5 and my various RF lenses in their suggestion places for them to support cameras & lenses, and the last time I did it the message said they planned to have them supported sometime this month! I don't know if it'll happen, but i thought that might "cheer you up" a bit.
> 
> By the way, I also use PTGui to create big panoramas, and Affinity Photo to handle such huge (up to giga-pixel) images. Just thought I'd mention it. What other programs do you use?
> 
> Best regards!




Right now I'm using a "borrowed" version of Capture One to handle the R5 stuff.

I use Affinity Photo exclusively.
I also use Nik Color Effects to neutralize whites.
I also use Topaz Studio 2 for their AI filters if I have a challenging photo to edit.

Also use Photoshop and Filter Forge for my art stuff.

Thanks for the tip on DxO mate! Awesome if true. I've been and exclusive DxO lover since around 2017 or so and I'm lost in the woods when I'm trying to use something else. Capture One is pretty cool but it doesn't create the little settings sidecars that I love in DxO, and I'm just not that familiar with it. I'm mainly using it to be able to play with my R5 stuff..

 

Best to you as well!


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 7, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> Isn't it possible to customize this? On my R I have the choice to spin the control ring with or without pressing a button.




Not that I have been able to find but I've never been the smartest guy in the room so if anyone wants to fix me I'll gladly accept the assist.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 7, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> My guess about the line in the top image is that it is a thread of spider silk. I often find I can see spider threads in photos when taken with top quality glass, and they can appear clearly or disappear based on the angle of view and the amount of sun that happens to hit them at that moment. I can't really imaging it being anything else.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, thanks for posting the beautiful photos!




Thank you sir, but to be honest I was just trying to find SOMETHING to point my new camera at. 

These are straight out of the camera into Lightroom (ACK!) and then saved as small JPG to post here. I didn't touch them.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 7, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> Isn't it possible to customize this? On my R I have the choice to spin the control ring with or without pressing a button.



THIANKS!

Went back in and found the selection to do it exactly the way it's done on the EOS-R so I'm even happier now than I was before.

Thanks very much for asking this question - it made me give it a second look and there it was - same menu I just had to scroll down a bit to see it.

Duh on me.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Thanks guys - in a few of the other pictures it is really more pronounced than this shot and these were the first pictures of "something" that I took with the R5.
> 
> I'll admit - I was in a panic, but upon further review and after reading your sage advice and opinions I'm convinced that it is, indeed, a spider's web.
> 
> ...


I echo your comments about DxO PL. I can belt through processing with it. So far, I find DPP the best of what I have access to. It and Adobe will have to do until DxO releases the update, which appears to be slated for this month. By the way, the horizontal wheel on the back right alters iso on my R5 without pressing any button.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Oct 7, 2020)

I have to admit I chuckled at this thread... (with, not at)
Q: What's wrong with this lens/camera?
A: Nothing, it's that good.

Not saying I wouldn't have panic'd and made the same mistake too.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I echo your comments about DxO PL. I can belt through processing with it. So far, I find DPP the best of what I have access to. It and Adobe will have to do until DxO releases the update, which appears to be slated for this month. By the way, the horizontal wheel on the back right alters iso on my R5 without pressing any button.



Yup - mine too. When I'm in Fv mode I have to use the back mode dial to move between ISO, Tv, and Av, ad the front dial to adjust the values..

I live to leave the Fv selection on the shutter speed and use my left pinky to adjust ISO if necessary to get the exposure I want - it's fast than moving the mode dial back and forth.

I should just shoot full manual and use each dial for it's purpose but for some reason I've gotten hung up on using Fv.


----------

